# Most uncomfortable bike I've ever ridden/ 1963 schwinn



## Cooper S. (Aug 6, 2017)

just finished this '63 schwinn I've been working on, it had no model decals I could find, so it's a big stingray now, but it's the least enjoyable bike I've ridden


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2017)

I would've gone with a Brooks B-17 and a nice alloy set of drop bars........................................kidding of course.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 6, 2017)

since it is now a Sting Ray, it needs a slick.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 6, 2017)

Looks like the rear tire might not be seated correctly


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 6, 2017)

QUOTE="rustjunkie, post: 765671, member: 38673"]Looks like the rear tire might not be seated correctly[/QUOTE]

Looks good to me. That's the way whitewall  Kenda's look when installed.


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I would've gone with a Brooks B-17 and a nice alloy set of drop bars........................................kidding of course.



That would make it ride so much worse


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 8, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> That would make it ride so much worse



Not that a banana seat is going to be comfortable as it looks like a PITA as it sits.  But,  lower it, adjust  the handlebar to the rear where you can set back in the seat  and, no doubt, balance/center that Kenda  might help. [maybe]


----------



## Trout (Aug 14, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> View attachment 656246 View attachment 656247 View attachment 656253 View attachment 656254 View attachment 656255 View attachment 656256 View attachment 656257 just finished this '63 schwinn I've been working on, it had no model decals I could find, so it's a big stingray now, but it's the least enjoyable bike I've ridden



What is it that makes it the most uncomfortable bike you have ridden? Sitting to far back, bars to high, to much stretched out, forward pedals? I'm just curious. I don't own a banana seat bike so you got me thinking of the ergonomics of them. Allways thought they look comfortable, was just not my thing.


----------



## Cooper S. (Aug 22, 2017)

I changed the seat and adjusted some stuff like the bars and wheel and sissy bar, and it rides ALOT better (my ass was just too boney for the solo polo) this bike is now for sale however because of my prewar obsession


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 22, 2017)

You figured it out.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 24, 2017)

Sweet bike!!!
I love how my plus sized stingray rides 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drglinski (Sep 18, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> QUOTE="rustjunkie, post: 765671, member: 38673"]Looks like the rear tire might not be seated correctly




Looks good to me. That's the way whitewall  Kenda's look when installed.[/QUOTE]


That's why Kenda tires for Schwinn S7s are junk.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 18, 2017)

drglinski said:


> Looks good to me. That's the way whitewall  Kenda's look when installed.





I'd still proclaim the tires isn't seated correctly. Clean the bead seat, lube with soapy water, and over inflate a few lbs till it pops into place.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2017)

I am thinking the rear tire is not seated correctly.I have never seen even cheap Kenda's with the whitewall that far off.I would deflate and reseat if necessary.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2017)

vincev said:


> I am thinking the rear tire is not seated correctly.I have never seen even cheap Kenda's with the whitewall that far off.I would deflate and reseat if necessary.




You guys are just perfectionists. It's a Kenda for crying out loud!  .................................... bwa ha ha!


----------



## spoker (Sep 20, 2017)

they take a little work but they will seat normally,but u still wont get quailty ride from a cheap tire,aint no free lunches


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 20, 2017)

I had a 26" Speedster built up as a big Stingray. My bony 45 year old butt can't take the banana seat.
Swapped the stock "S" seat on, and all was well.
Now I ride a 53 Panther with Stingray bars and original style seat.
Banana seats are good for ten year old butts.
I have considered trying out the one company who makes the thicker padded adult butt freindly banana seats, though. They even have slightly longer ones that look more proportional on a 26" bike.


----------



## irideiam (Sep 24, 2017)

The Kenda S7s repo are good tires as long as the are seated properly, which is sometimes a PITA.....


----------



## Oilit (Sep 29, 2017)

irideiam said:


> The Kenda S7s repo are good tires as long as the are seated properly, which is sometimes a PITA.....



I had one I couldn't get seated, so I took it to the local bike shop where they had a Park Tool PTS - 1 Tire Seater. The guy grabbed hold of the tire and yanked, and it popped into place. It took about two seconds, but he had probably had some practice.


----------

